# Moving to Guanajuato for 6 Months (A BUNCH OF QUESTIONS!)



## noshoes (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello folks,


So glad to have found this forum. I'm hoping that it will prove to be helpful to me and my best friend as we begin our journey down to Mexico.


Let me start off by saying: We are both 20-something women, college grads, never lived outside of the US, though we've done a bit of traveling between us.


Our plan is to drive down to Mexico in a Subaru Aerio with our small dog this summer. We plan to arrive in Guanajuato (or San Miguel) sometime in June. We plan on getting two tourist visas (the 6 month visa). 

I have been advised, by some, against bringing my dog, but it is not an option for me. So, instead, I need some support from those of you who have successfully traveled to Mexico with your pet.


My questions are as follows:

1. How easy will it be for me and my friend to find ourselves a modest apartment in Guanajuato or San Miguel for around 400USD? How should we go about looking for an apartment once we arrive?

2. Which route would you suggest we take down? Are motels and gas stations pretty plentiful along suggested route?

3. I am under the impression that we purchase car insurance for 6 months at the border. Does anyone know how much it might cost? 

4. I am also under the impression that all I need to bring my dog across the border is a bill of good health from a Veterinarian within 3 days prior to crossing. Is this true?

5. Once in Mexico, what should we expect in terms of health care? Neither of us anticipate needing regular medical attention, but, just in case of an emergency...

6. How safe will it be for us to have our car with us in Guanajuato? How have you parked/secured your car in this region?

7. If you have lived in this region before, what would you generalize for a monthly budget? Including rent, food, transportation...

8. Considering our level of visa, we will not be able to have normal, legal, jobs in Mexico. Are there other ways to make money? Has anyone worked for the US while in Mexico? Are there options I'm not aware of?


Those are all of my questions for now.

I'd like to thank you all in advance. If you have any advice unrelated to my questions, please feel free to send it my way!


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

*Please see my responses in bold below.*



noshoes said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> 
> So glad to have found this forum. I'm hoping that it will prove to be helpful to me and my best friend as we begin our journey down to Mexico.
> ...


*Just out of curiousity, do you speak Spanish? What is the goal of your trip?*


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just take the most direct route and favor the toll roads (cuotas), although they are expensive.
Figure a couple of hundred dollars for insurance on the car, perhaps a bit more.
Be sure your vet specifies that the dog is 'free of internal and external parasites' and that 'Frontline has been appled'.
Never leave your car on the street with anything visible inside. A window will be broken and your stuff will be gone. Otherwise, no real problem with parking.
Don't even think about working in Mexico. The laws are strict on that front. Working would require at least a 'no inmigrante' visa, which requires that you prove financial security, and the express permission for a specific job attached to your visa by INM (Immigration). Don't invite deportation.
Never overstay your tourist permit; it can't be renewed in Mexico.
Never let your car be driven by a Mexican without being in the car yourself. That's asking for real trouble, including confiscation of the vehicle.....permanently.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for cut & paste but your note pretty complex.

My questions are as follows:

1. How easy will it be for me and my friend to find ourselves a modest apartment in Guanajuato or San Miguel for around 400USD? $400/month will probably be tough in San Miguel as there are tons of expats there and that tends to drive up housing prices. May be doable in Guanajuato. How should we go about looking for an apartment once we arrive? Local newspaper and/or a real estate agent.
San Miguel is doable, we have friend with 3BR apartment for $200. I also checked the Atencion, weekly dual language paper and they list furnished apartments for $400/mo 3 blocks from the Jardin. Guanajuato probably more options in that price range but more premium on level of Spanish fluency. Key I think will be finding temporary housing in either location to give you time to scope out places. Both have hostels and pensions but not sure about pet policy.

2. Which route would you suggest we take down? Are motels and gas stations pretty plentiful along suggested route? Your note list Seattle so you could do lots of routes. We like either Laredo or the southern Rio Grande Valley(Valley our preference) as both easy days drive to either Guanajuato or San Miguel. All routes have pros/cons.

3. I am under the impression that we purchase car insurance for 6 months at the border. Does anyone know how much it might cost? I would go online for insurance. There are sites that allow you to compare policies and rates. You can do at the border but no value and typically higher cost.

4. I am also under the impression that all I need to bring my dog across the border is a bill of good health from a Veterinarian within 3 days prior to crossing. Is this true? You'll need an International Health Certificate that's dated within 30 days of crossing. I'd do it no more than two weeks before leaving. If you go on the customs and immigration site, you will find detailed requirements. My impression that had to cross the border within 5 days of the form signed but might have changed. Must admit has caused me to have our vet post date. I also believe that you will need a shot record, especially rabies, showing that up to date. BTW, we always have the compliance but have never been asked.

5. Once in Mexico, what should we expect in terms of health care? Neither of us anticipate needing regular medical attention, but, just in case of an emergency... You can get excellent private care, and public care in case of emergencies. You'll have to pay as you go as your regular insurance probably won't cover doctors in Mexico. As said, Mexican health care is very good and reasonable but typically not covered. What we tend to tell visitors is to sign up with DAN even though not divers. This has comfort of the local doctor being able to call Duke Hospital. They decide where the required procedure can best be done and will fly you there. It used to always be the US but with the improvements in Mexican hospitals could now be there. Not sure of Guanajuato but for us in Mineral de Pozos as well as San Miguel, could well be Los Angeles in Queretaro. BTW way, family cost/year for DAN as comfort is $55/yr for a family. Less per person. 

6. How safe will it be for us to have our car with us in Guanajuato? How have you parked/secured your car in this region? Guanajuanto is quite a safe area, so just take normal precautions. Probably as safe as Seattle. You know where to and not to park in Seattle and pretty true in Mexico.

7. If you have lived in this region before, what would you generalize for a monthly budget? Including rent, food, transportation... The two of you could probably get by on $1,000/month, but that will include NO LUXURIES and I wouldn't recommend it. $2,000/month will provide for a comfortable living. This depends so much on lifestyle. $2K/month should be no problem.

8. Considering our level of visa, we will not be able to have normal, legal, jobs in Mexico. Are there other ways to make money? Has anyone worked for the US while in Mexico? Are there options I'm not aware of? You will not be able to work as a tourist, and even if you could wages are very, very low unless you're completely bilingual and have the connections to get a well-paying job. Sorry, but that's the way it is. Don't assume any local source of income. If you fall into something treat as a quiet bonus.


Those are all of my questions for now.

I'd like to thank you all in advance. If you have any advice unrelated to my questions, please feel free to send it my way!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with all that conklinwh and rvgringo said above.
I live in Guanajuato so here's my answers, speaking of Guanajuato city. I don't know San Miguel as well:

1. How easy will it be for me and my friend to find ourselves a modest apartment in Guanajuato or San Miguel for around 400USD? 
*It depends on what you want/need but it should be no problem in Gto. We rent a very nice furnished 2 bedroom apartment with a study for about $380. *

How should we go about looking for an apartment once we arrive?
*Get a copy of the weekly paper called "El Chopper" It has a lot a rental listings and it is not aimed at foreigners. Stay away from the online ads. We were just laughing today at the prices they ask.
*
2. Which route would you suggest we take down? *We cross at Laredo. In the north there are very few options and one look at a map and you'll see what those are. You'll take 57 past Matehuala to San Louis Potosi. From there there are various options.... too many to discuss here.*

Are motels and gas stations pretty plentiful along suggested route? *You probably won't need a motel since it's a day's drive to Gto. from the border. Gas stations are more sparse in the north and grow more plentiful after Matehuala. *

3. I am under the impression that we purchase car insurance for 6 months at the border. Does anyone know how much it might cost? *Depends on the car. My 2002 Honda Accord costs $300 for a year... 6 month price was $290... go figure. You can buy it online or through an agent beforehand to save headaches at the border.*

4. I am also under the impression that all I need to bring my dog across the border is a bill of good health from a Veterinarian within 3 days prior to crossing. Is this true? 
*I don't know.*

5. Once in Mexico, what should we expect in terms of health care? Neither of us anticipate needing regular medical attention, but, just in case of an emergency...
*There are several hospitals in San Miguel and Guanajuato and major medical centers in Leon.
*
6. How safe will it be for us to have our car with us in Guanajuato? How have you parked/secured your car in this region?
*I park it and lock the door! If you take reasonable precautions you will be fine. Getting an apartment/casita with parking included makes things easier.
*
7. If you have lived in this region before, what would you generalize for a monthly budget? Including rent, food, transportation...
*Impossible to say. Search for a few recent threads here on this topic and you will be amazed by the wide range of budgets. For us, we're two people renting a $380 /mo apartment and we spend $1200 - $1400 a month and are very comfortable. Some folks think that's cheap, others think we spend too much.*

8. Considering our level of visa, we will not be able to have normal, legal, jobs in Mexico. Are there other ways to make money? Has anyone worked for the US while in Mexico? Are there options I'm not aware of?
*You can't work in Mexico without a work permit on your visa. Period. You may be able to land a job teaching English as the schools can arrange a work permit. However, the pay is abysmal and schools don't like to hire folks who won't be around in 6 months. There aren't too many other options so don't count on it.*


----------

